# Walleye fishing in rivers



## jk3hunter

Hello all, I was just curious what rigs and/or advice you guys have for fishin walleyes in a river, specifically the Wild Rice or Sheyenne. I live by Kindred and last summer I got really into fishing but only caught one walleye. Any tips you guys have will be much appreciated.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Due to the high fast water is will be a struggle for some time yet on both of these rivers.

For now, look for them up into side drains and creeks where they can rest and feed up without fighting the river. The walleye are post spawn now, and they will be looking for warmer and slower water to recuperate in and feed in. Areas that see more sun warm quicker and will draw the minnows in, and the walleye will fallow. Find the food, and you will find the walleyes.

As the water retreats to the river so will the fish. Creek mouths and drop dams on drains would be my place to try first.

Floats with minnows, jigs tipped with minnows, and floating jig heads also tipped with minnows on the bottom would be a good plan to fallow. In the grass and clutter choked ditch's floats will prove most friendly to use and effective.

Night crawlers will also work on any of the presentations I recommended above. Although you will likely catch a lot of fish other than walleye in the process...but they will produce a lot of action to keep you busy.


----------



## jk3hunter

Thank you so much for your reply. I am so excited for testing these methods out. Do you think a crank bait just casting and realing would do damage too? Or any artificial bait? also what do you mean by floats with minnows?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

jk3hunter said:


> also what do you mean by floats with minnows?


Floating jigs or floater components (look like colored tylenols).


----------



## jk3hunter

How many lb test line do you guys suggest? I was thinking ten


----------



## if it flies it dies1

I use 20lb power pro


----------



## jk3hunter

I re lined my rod and rigged up three way swivel with a dipsey sinker and a floaty jig. Tested it in the creek in my back yard just to test it and it works spectacular for fighting weeds. now I have to get some minnows and i'll be in business


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

The actual fishing part doesnt change drastically from Lake to river, but some minor changes such as sinkers line and such need to happen, the biggest difference between fishing lakes and rivers is understanding how the current effects fish, and reading the river to be able to identify good spots. Eddies, or the swirling water behind debris that block the current are natural hang outs, it gives the fish a chance to rest, active fish will be in the front, unactive fish will be towards the rear, casting into a eddie will miss your targets. Walleye are more aggresive in rivers than in lakes, they dont have the option of nibbling since the current may drift their meal to the next open mouth, using a low strech line like florocarbon works to yoru advantage in these situations.


----------



## compmail2001

if it flies it dies said:


> I use 20lb power pro


I grew up on an old dirt road in a town you wouldn't know...


----------



## jk3hunter

how many pound weights should i use in the red river?


----------



## Nick Roehl

Pounds?? I think you mean ounces. It depends on if you are fishing current or slack, and what you are fishing for. For all fish use the bare minimum to hold your bait where you want it. I use anywhere from 1/2oz-1oz usually for walleye rigs. If you are fishing faster current you will want more.


----------



## jk3hunter

yeah haha sorry ounces is what i meant and thank you. i'm fishing by the dam in fargo so i will maybe try 3/4 ounce?


----------



## ruger1

Wingmaster said:


> Pounds?? I think you mean ounces. It depends on if you are fishing current or slack, and what you are fishing for. For all fish use the bare minimum to hold your bait where you want it. I use anywhere from 1/2oz-1oz usually for walleye rigs. If you are fishing faster current you will want more.


*1/2oz-1oz usually for walleye rigs*

Really? How much flow are we talking about? While fishing the Mississippi in the spring with 60,000 CFS - 80,000 CFS I only use 1/2 oz- 1 oz plus when I'm running a Dubuque Rig. When pitching live bait or plastics we use 5/16 oz at the most. A local guide who is an old river rat always says "If 5/16 oz isn't enough weight, you are fishing in the wrong spot."


----------



## Nick Roehl

ruger1 said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pounds?? I think you mean ounces. It depends on if you are fishing current or slack, and what you are fishing for. For all fish use the bare minimum to hold your bait where you want it. I use anywhere from 1/2oz-1oz usually for walleye rigs. If you are fishing faster current you will want more.
> 
> 
> 
> *1/2oz-1oz usually for walleye rigs*
> 
> Really? How much flow are we talking about? While fishing the Mississippi in the spring with 60,000 CFS - 80,000 CFS I only use 1/2 oz- 1 oz plus when I'm running a Dubuque Rig. When pitching live bait or plastics we use 5/16 oz at the most. A local guide who is an old river rat always says "If 5/16 oz isn't enough weight, you are fishing in the wrong spot."
Click to expand...

He was talking about weights for floater rigs, so that's what I responded too. As for jigs I go from 1/8oz-3/8oz depending on the current. Mostly I use a 1/4oz jig for pitching swim baits and live bait. I live in Wahp and have fished the Red, Bois de Sioux, Ottertail, and Wildrice all my life. Like I said use enough weight to stay in contact with the bottom, that's all you need. Too much you will snag, too little you won't be in the strike zone. 
In new spots I will throw a jig and figure out the structure. This way you will find snags and know if it's a clay bottom or if there is a tree snag or what have you. Once you determine that the bottom is pretty snag free then throw out a floater with egg weights. Put that on a rod holder and throw a jig with another rod. Another thing you can do is throw husky jerks and swim baits once you determine the snags. I have caught a lot of big walleyes on 5-6" swim baits using plain lead darter swim jigs. 
Basically bring a lot of different tackle. Experiment until you find something that works. Right now dams and deeper holes, and big snags will be the ticket. Good luck.


----------



## ruger1

Wingmaster said:


> ruger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was talking about weights for floater rigs, so that's what I responded too. As for jigs I go from 1/8oz-3/8oz depending on the current. Mostly I use a 1/4oz jig for pitching swim baits and live bait. I live in Wahp and have fished the Red, Bois de Sioux, Ottertail, and Wildrice all my life. Like I said use enough weight to stay in contact with the bottom, that's all you need. Too much you will snag, too little you won't be in the strike zone.
> In new spots I will throw a jig and figure out the structure. This way you will find snags and know if it's a clay bottom or if there is a tree snag or what have you. Once you determine that the bottom is pretty snag free then throw out a floater with egg weights. Put that on a rod holder and throw a jig with another rod. Another thing you can do is throw husky jerks and swim baits once you determine the snags. I have caught a lot of big walleyes on 5-6" swim baits using plain lead darter swim jigs.
> Basically bring a lot of different tackle. Experiment until you find something that works. Right now dams and deeper holes, and big snags will be the ticket. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

All good advice. I can't say I've used a floater in years. I can attest to the tons of tackle for numerous presentations on the river.

There are a ton of options you have. IF you know where the fish are, then "SPOT ON THE SPOT" presentations are the go to tactic (pitching blades, plastics, meat, small cranks, etc).

IF you have a general idea of where the fish are but they aren't concentrated. Using techniques like "dragging jigs", "rigging", "3 waying", etc are the go to technique.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

For the most part on the Red the dams are not even remotely visible yet. Look for most of the walleye up in the shallows in the tribs that feed the Red right now. Don't worry about deep they are not there.

Find the minnows and you Will find the walleyes right now. But they are very fond of crawlers as of late and also leeches. Near flooded grass in the tribs leech's are doing very well. Often on a float Right next to shore.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Backwater Eddy said:


> For the most part on the Red the dams are not even remotely visible yet. Look for most of the walleye up in the shallows in the tribs that feed the Red right now. Don't worry about deep they are not there.
> 
> Find the minnows and you Will find the walleyes right now. But they are very fond of crawlers as of late and also leeches. Near flooded grass in the tribs leech's are doing very well. Often on a float Right next to shore.


All the rough fish are very fond of crawlers and leeches too so good luck getting just walleyes on those. I would say 15 rough fish to one eye on crawlers and leeches. If you use minnows you will have better luck, or just throw plastics. Catching plenty of eyes around dams to the south right now.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I too prefer to toss plastics and cranks if they are effective. But when the fish want something else, you need to adapt or go home with a new skunk in your box.

Seeing limits of walleye and sauger on leech's and crawlers right now in the Fargo area, but off the Red, and up into the tribs and drains.

In the White Rock Dam area and at Kidder Dam and below plastics will see more action now as the water is below flood stage again and the walleye are well into post spawn recovery. Post spawn feeding will show some luck on cranks at dusk and dawn as well. Cranks have not been very productive in the Fargo areas in recent days, nor has plastics.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Went down to one of the dams on the Red tonight for the first time just to check it out, Ed is right you cant event tell that there would be a dam there. Took a couple casts, but it was useless, I was snagging on something about 10 feet in front of me, its going to be a while before its a viable option


----------



## jk3hunter

thank you all for the recent advice. I just got into fishing last year but am a long time hunter. This is a lot of info to take in right now to say the least :lol: I really do not know anything about where to go besides dams and i also really dont know where to go from there. I guess i have a lot to learn. I caught one walleye last year in the Rice, therefore i'm hungry for more! I'm quite clueless on where to even start haha Scouted the red river damn by twelfth avenue and the damn is hardly visible


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

In the mean time while the water is high and fast and the walleye are hard to find, the cat fishing has been good, reguardless if you care to eat or clean them they are a blast to catch.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Cranks are starting to do well on the tribs. I have been doing well with the Blue Dace and Gold/Black #3 and #6 Salmo Hornets near rocks on bridges. Lipless cranks doing ok too, whites and Silver/Black was good. Walleye and SM Bass are liking them, occasional pike and cat too.


----------



## jk3hunter

what area do you fish at?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Wild Rice (ND and MN), Buffalo, Sheyenne, and the Elm Rivers...occasionally the Goose River...plus a few of the 21 other tribs.


----------



## jk3hunter

Ive been fishin the rice but havent even seen a walleye ha


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Then...you might want to try a different spot...ya think?


----------



## jk3hunter

Well yes and I have. I keep thinkin i'm doing something wrong I rotate about four different spots. Only one or two have spots out of the current which is where the walleye like right?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

That's the best bet when it's high, fast, and dirty. Anyplace where it's a bit cleaner they appear to stack up.

Shallow and tight to the weeds or rocks on bridges has been the best for me. The dirtier it gets, the shallower they appear to go. Bigger baits have got some larger walleye to strike for me, with a rattle or in Black/Gold patterns.

I also have noticed they are feeding a lot on leech's, so they are in the flooded weeds a lot. I would speculate that in the right type of backwater or slack water area under larger bridges a float and a leech may be a good bet close to shore. I have not tested that myself yet I think it's well worth a try. More hang time may allow them to find the bait easier under a float?

All this rain really makes things very tough. It's far from a hot bite anywhere local for walleyes. You really got to work for them.


----------



## Norm70

i didnt read all the replies so maybe i repeating info.

i fish the jim river and the wild rice quite a bit. from shore i have actually been using slip bobbers with alot of success. it sometimes gets to be a hassle to retrieve the line if it gets into the strong current but lately its been working. i also will tie 2 fireball jigs about 6 inches apart on the line and add a few split shots and let it drag on the bottom. also floating jigs heads with up to a 1oz weight and sit it on the bottom. In the wild rice pink and blue seem to be good colors to present.

from the boat i have been trolling spinners with chartrouse or pink spinner blades.

i have had success with all of these. early sping i was using minnows, but since about the 1st week of june i have transitioned to crawlers.


----------

